# [SOLVED] Skyrim exits with 0xc0000417



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

0xc0000417

one day it worked for about 90 minutes, another day it kicked me out 3 times in a row.. Wikipedia mentions an 0xc0000417 FIX program, however that is not compatible with my win7x64

Any ideas?

My config on left, my windows is fresh install, temperatures are more than awesome (CPU 45 LOAD, GPU 25 LOAD)



> Faulting application name: TESV.exe, version: 1.3.10.0, time stamp: 0x4ee667a4
> Faulting module name: TESV.exe, version: 1.3.10.0, time stamp: 0x4ee667a4
> Exception code: 0xc0000417
> Fault offset: 0x00d0f529
> ...


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Skyrim exits with 0xc0000417*

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

GPU 25 load?
That's like what... 69F?
Unless you are water cooled on the GPU and not the CPU, of course.

I'll see what I can find.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Skyrim exits with 0xc0000417*

sorry, should have been ¬35-40'C 

Appreciate your help mate, this is really annoying, also I have found some unanswered posts on google refering to the same error


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

We run into it quite a bit. If you completely reformatted, but are still having errors, this is looking more and more like a hardware problem.

In the hardware section of the forums, there should be a sticky called benchtesting. It is a great guide for diagnosing errors.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Skyrim exits with 0xc0000417*

ok .. done the below and the problem seems to be gone now (played 3hrs)

chkdsk /r c: //my system partition: done, corrected file table
chkdsk /r d: //my data partition: done, no problems found
upgraded usb3 drivers
upgraded mobo drivers
upgraded radeon drivers (feb12 to newest)

Closing topic, luckily this was it! thanks all!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

There you go. Thanks for taking the time to post the solution you found, as much of our traffic is people looking for quick answers.


----------

